
Show HN: HTML5 voice conference up to 5, webcam pic share, loginless and encrpyted - dropfrog
https://dropfrog.io/outpost/
======
maaaats
I don't really get it. How do I create a room? Can I invite people without
entering their email? E.g. drop a link in a facebook chat instead. Is this
doing the same as [https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/) or something else?

Edit: Okey, this is voice only but with option to send webcam pic. I misread
and thought it would be live webcam as well.

~~~
dropfrog
Not a bad idea at all to display the full link allowing copy/paste into
another medium other than email. Can be added easily. The email invitation is
nothing more than that very link sent in the body of the email message.

